# Where to find a custom vivarium builder?



## Guest (Jul 13, 2005)

Hello all. I am new to this board, but have been reading quite a bit. I am interested in finding a builder for a custom vivarium. I was inspired by the setups on http://www.vivaria.nl/home/home.html but since they are in the Netherlands and I am in California, shipping is almost impossible. I have seen their DIY kits and they seem promising, but the more I think about it, the more I would like someone to just build me the whoel thing. I have experience with both freshwater planted and marine tanks, as well as homemade paludaria (only housed locally caught treefrogs and minnows). I am looking for something with integrated lighting, filtration and misting in the range of 24"L x 18"D x 48"H. I am looking for a rather deep water section of around 12" or so. I'm not sure that I will even keep dendros, but since this board is such a wealth of information, I thought I'd post here. Please, if you have any contacts or places to check out, I'd love to hear about them.

Thanks alot.

Mike


----------



## mack (May 17, 2005)

check out glasscages.com. i got a local acrylics specialist to make mine, but think i paid too much in the end. also check out the 'tons of great stuff' thread in the q&a section of dartden.com to see how a small greenhouse was converted to a large viv. if i had it to do aver again...


----------



## insularexotics (May 3, 2005)

*Terra5Designs*

I would highly recommend Deven Nicholson of Terra5Designs.com. Very knowledgable and can supply everything form enclosure to rockwork to live goods for you.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2005)

There are lots of ways to do it. In my post I used cement backerboard. You can even use old shower stalls!!!

I agree, you need to check out Deven and also glass cages. Deven can be a bit busy, but worth the wait. 

Brooks


----------



## frogsintn (Mar 26, 2004)

glasscages can build almost any shape of tank you want. glass or acrylic. me and josh d used to work for them and they have cheap prices. they drill hole and alot more.
rich


----------



## Mark Forman (Jul 19, 2005)

depending on where you leave I am able to have Terrariums built to your specs. I am in Southern, CA. I will give quotes to people that are in my area for custom terrariums.


----------

